
Pathfinding with A* - sanj
http://theory.stanford.edu/~amitp/GameProgramming/
======
tlrobinson
The Flash demo is pretty cool: [http://theory.stanford.edu/~amitp/game-
programming/a-star-fl...](http://theory.stanford.edu/~amitp/game-
programming/a-star-flash/test.html)

